# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Μικροελεγκτές >  >  προβλημα με jdm programer

## aris285

κατασκευασα αυτον τον programer αλλα δε δουλευει με κανενα προγραμα
δοκιμασα icprog,winpic800,picprog4u αλλα τζιφος
παρατηρω οτι το led δεν αναβει ουτε λιγο.
Μηπως δεν αρκει η ταση της θηρας?

----------


## navar

μην με λές τέτοια ! αυτόν φτιάχνω , μόνο την zif socket περιμένω , 
ρίξε μια επιπλέον ματία στις γραμμές για κανένα κόψιμο /βραχυκύκλωμα !
επίσης , όταν τον συναρμολογούσα , ήθελε μια επιπλέον προσοχή στην τοποθέτηση των τρανζίστορ !
ποιά έβαλες ? τα bc?
αυτά ήθελαν μια αλλαγή στην τοποθέτηση , κοίτα στην σε λίδα και θα καταλάβεις !!!!

πάντως ο Thanos10 τον έχει και του δουλεύει ! περίμενε αν θέλεις ίσως μπορεί να φανταστεί και αυτός κάτι παραπάνω !

----------


## aris285

Κωστα αν εκανες το λαθος που εκανα και εγω και τυπωσες το pcb που σου δινει στο site το zif socket δεν ταιριαζει.εγω τραβηξα καλωδια και εβαλα breadboard. απο τρανζιστορ εβαλα τα 2Ν3904-06
Και εγω τον Θανο περημενω το ξερω οτι και αυτος τον ιδιο εχει.

----------


## navar

> Κωστα αν εκανες το λαθος που εκανα και εγω και τυπωσες το pcb που σου δινει στο site το zif socket δεν ταιριαζει.εγω τραβηξα καλωδια και εβαλα breadboard. απο τρανζιστορ εβαλα τα 2Ν3904-06
> Και εγω τον Θανο περημενω το ξερω οτι και αυτος τον ιδιο εχει.



 ωχ ωχ ωχ το τυπωμένο του site έκανα , και ωχ ωχ ωχ ωχ τα έχω κολήσει όλα και περιμένω μόνο το zif και ωχ ωχ ωχ. και αμα δεν μου κάνει θα σκάσω , ωχ ωχ ωχ ωχ !

λογικά με τα 2Ν δεν διαφορωποιείται η τοποθέτηση , εγώ πάντως είχα τα bc πρόχειρα και τα έβαλα.....

και πάλι ωχ ωχ ωχ , λές να μην κάνει η zif ???
δώσε και καμία φώτο απο την πλακέτα μήπως δούμε τίποτα με το μάτι που σου έχει ξεφύγει , δεν το λέω για κακό , απλά περισσότερα μάτια περισσότερες πιθανότητες εντοπισμού !

----------


## aris285

τωρα δυσκολο να βγαλω φωτογραφια δεν αχω φωτογραφικη εδω που ειμαι. και εγω τα 2Ν ειχα προχειρα και αυτα εβαλα και μπαινουν οπως ειναι και η φωτο του site.

----------


## Thanos10

Ο προγραμματιστης δουλευει καποιο λαθος εχεις κανει.

----------


## aris285

Τον ελενξα και ειναι ολλα οκ.Πιστευω οτι η σειριακη μου εχει χαμηλη ταση.
Μπορω να του βαλω εξωτερικη τροφωδοσια και να κανω δοκιμη?

----------


## aris285

Καμια λυση βρε παιδια?

----------


## navar

είμαι κατηγορηματικός και απόλυτος !
είναι η χειρότερη κατασκευή μου ως τώρα !
έγινε πολύ βιαστικά , χωρίς ιδιέταιρη προσοχή , και δυστυχώς εμπιστεύτικα τα τοπικά καταστήματα να ψάξω για parts πράγμα που δεν μου βγήκε σε καλό !
καθώς τα μόνα διαθέσιμα parts ήταν γαϊδούρια και χώρεσαν με το ζόρι !
επίσης δεν βρήκα πουθενά angle Dsub οπότε έπεσε μετατροπή !
τελικά παρά της φοβίες που μου είχες δημιουργήσει Αρη , η zif έκατσε μια χαρά !

δεν το δοκίμασα ακόμα μιας και δεν έχω κανένα πρόχειρο pic !

πάντως μια που τον σύνδεσα σε COM δεν έκανε τίποτα ούτε λαμπάκι ούτε αναγνώρισε τίποτα ( και νομίζω οτι αυτό ειναι το απολύτως λογικό !), τουλάχιστον δεν έκανε κανένα βραχυκύκλωμα ! χεχεχεχεχε

εμπρός λοιπόν για παραγγελία parts για να φτιάξουμε το LC meter του Θάνου !

----------


## navar

και σίγουρα στοίχησε παραπάνω απο 11-12€ που κάνει ένας έτοιμος 
http://cgi.ebay.com/PIC-MCU-JDM-Prog...50555240732234
και με 2 zif και φύσα ε΄ξόδου για ICSP Programming

----------


## aris285

Κωστα μια χαρα ειναι αρκει να δουλευει.την δουλεια σου να κανει και δεν σε νιαζει η εμφανιση αν και εγω μια χαρα το βλεπω.
αυτη η διοδος που εχεις βαλει διπλα στην σειριακη 4007 ειναι?

Περιμενω να μου πεις αν προγραματιζει. εγω τον φτιαχνω απο την αρχη και μαλον θα βαλω τα BC transistor.

----------


## navar

αν λές την γαιδούρα ( πολύ μεγάλή ) είναι η zener !
είπαμε , στο επαρχία δεν βρήκα τα σωστά μεγέθη στα υλικά ! 
πάντως τα νούμερα είναι σωστά όπως τα είχε το σχέδιο !
εκτός απο τα δύο τρανζίστορ , που έβαλα BC μιας και είχα μπόλικα πρόχειρα !!!
σύντομα θα έχεις και νέα μόλις έρθουν οι PIC που περιμένω για το LC meter του θάνου !

----------


## aris285

Καλη επιτυχεια σου ευχομαι μπας και τα καταφερω και εγω με το δικομου.

----------


## aris285

Κωστα αυτο το τρανσιστορ 2n3906 ειναι η το εχεις βαλει αναποδα?

----------


## electron

Βρε παιδιά κάντε και μια αναζήτηση στα παλιά θέματα του forum. Θα δείτε πως κάποτε παιδεύτηκα και γώ με programer τύπου jdm. Το 90% των πιθανοτήτων αυτών των κυκλωμάτων είναι να μην σας δουλέψουν. Για να καταφέρω τελικά να προγραμματίσω των pic16f84 βρήκα την λύση από ΕΔΩ.

----------


## aris285

Γιαννη δεν καταλαβενω το link που εδωσες δεν λεει τιποτα για προγραματισμο.

----------


## electron

Αρη στο link αυτό θα βρείτε σχέδιο κατασκευής λειτουργικού προγραμματιστή καθώς και του συνοδευτικού του software. Με την βοήθειά του πριν κάποια χρόνια προγραμμάτισα επιτυχώς τον pic16f84a.

----------


## aris285

Μα αυτον που έφτιαξα εγω τον εχει και ο Θανος και λεει οτι δουλευει.

----------


## electron

Εγώ δεν αναφέρομαι ειδικά στον συγκεκριμένο jdm προγραμματιστή που πιθανόν σε κάποιον να δουλεύει σε κάποιον άλλο όχι. Βασικά από την τότε ενασχόληση μου και έχοντας βρει δεκάδες παραλλαγές του jdm στο διαδίκτυο, κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα ότι, εκτός της περίπτωσης κάποιος να σχεδίασε ή να κατασκεύασε λάθος τους jdm, υπάρχει και το ενδεχόμενο να χρειάζεται επιπλέον ρεύμα από αυτό που μπορεί να δώσει μια σειριακή ενός υπολογιστή. Τελικά κατέληξα στον προγραμματιστή που ανέφερα πιο πάνω και έκανα την δουλειά μου. Για να μην ψάχνεις διάβασε και το thread που είχαμε κάνει πριν 6 χρόνια.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...t=35504&page=1

----------


## navar

> Κωστα αυτο το τρανσιστορ 2n3906 ειναι η το εχεις βαλει αναποδα?



 μπράβο Αρη , ωραία παρατήρηση !
όντως αυτό είναι 2Ν3906 μιας και δεν είχα ανάλογο σε BC και το πείρα απο εδώ απο τρίκαλα !
άλλωστε αν πρόσεξες ( που το πρόσεξες ) αυτό ειναι το μοναδικό απο τα 3 που είναι σωστά τοποθετημένο , τα άλλα δύο είναι τούμπα !

υγ: είμαι σε αναμονή των pic για να δώ και εγώ τι ψάρια έπιασα με την κατασκευή , αν και μιάς και μου την πρότεινε ο Θάνος , την εμπιστεύομαι απόλυτα !
τις δικές μου δυνατότητες δεν εμπιστεύομαι  :Lol:  :Tongue2:

----------


## aris285

Λοιπον εκατσα και τον ξαναφτιαξα απο την αρχη και αυτη τη φορα χρησιμοποιησα τα BC transistor.
Το αποτελεσμα ειναι το ιδιο με πριν ΔΕΝ ΠΡΩΓΡΑΜΑΤΙΖΕΙ   :Cursing: 
Λοιπον μετραω ταση με πολυμετρο στον Μ.Ε και διχνει 0,8V και στην mclr 7V
ανευαζω και μερικες  φωτο μπας και δειτε και εσεις τιποτα.Εγω παντως το ελενξα και ειναι οκ. 
DSC_0029.jpgDSC_0031.jpgDSC_0028.jpg

----------


## navar

Αρη το κοιτάω για ώρα και έβαλα δίπλα δίπλα και την εικόνα με την τοποθέτηση και το τυπωμένο και λάθος δεν μπόρεσα να βρώ !
τι να πω ρε γμτ !
δεν έχει έρθεί ακόμα και ο PIC για να δοκιμάσω τον δικό μου !
σίγουρα είναι πολύ καλή η δουλειά σου ! δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν δουλέυει !
κάτσε να μπεί και ο Θάνος , μήπως έχει αντιμετοπίσει παρόμοιο θέμα η μήπως παίζει τίποτα με την σειριακή σου και θέλει λίγο μεγαλύτερη τάση !

----------


## herctrap

μπας και εχετε τιποτα κινεζικα usb to serial converter?

----------


## navar

> μπας και εχετε τιποτα κινεζικα usb to serial converter?



 Ο Αρης κάπου πιο πάνω γράφει οτι το συνδέει στην σειριακή , και κάπου αλλού λέει οτι μετράει περίπου 7ν !
δεν νομίζω να το συνδέει με converter !

----------


## aris285

Το βάζω απευθείας στην σειριακή της μητρικής.
εχω και εναν οδηγο για jdm programers αλλα για καπιο λογο δεν μπορω να τον ανεβάσω.

----------


## aris285

Αφου δεν γινεται τιποτα και αποοτι φαινεται φταιει η ταση της σειριακης λεω να δοκιμασω να φτιαξω εναν ενισχυτή για σειριακη μου μπας και καταφερω τιποτα.

Μετα απο λιγο googling βρηκα αυτο  http://www.marcspages.co.uk/nsd/telogamp.htm 

Θα ηθελα την γνωμη σας.

----------


## navar

και να φανταστείς τον έχω τελειώσει αλλα ακόμα δεν βρήκα χρόνο κάν να τον δοκιμάσω !
με έχουν φάει τα ταξίδια για δουλειές !
και οι εξωτερικές υποθέσεις !

----------


## zarkinos

> Λοιπον εκατσα και τον ξαναφτιαξα απο την αρχη και αυτη τη φορα χρησιμοποιησα τα BC transistor.
> Το αποτελεσμα ειναι το ιδιο με πριν ΔΕΝ ΠΡΩΓΡΑΜΑΤΙΖΕΙ  
> Λοιπον μετραω ταση με πολυμετρο στον Μ.Ε και διχνει 0,8V και στην mclr 7V
> ανευαζω και μερικες  φωτο μπας και δειτε και εσεις τιποτα.Εγω παντως το ελενξα και ειναι οκ. 
> DSC_0029.jpgDSC_0031.jpgDSC_0028.jpg



αναμεσα απο τους πυκνωτες εχει μια ζενερ 5,1 εσυ βλεπω εχεις διοδο 4148>κανω λαθος?

τα λαθη που μου βγαζει ειναι εδω>http://img225.imageshack.us/i/20101227200850.jpg/

http://img80.imageshack.us/i/2010122...227201059.jpg/
http://img600.imageshack.us/i/201012...227200912.jpg/

----------


## aris285

Λαθος κανεις zener ειναι.
τα ιδια λαθη μου εβγαζε και εμενα.τελικα μετα απο πολους εφιαλτες που  ειχα και πολα μπινελικια που εριξα με αυτο το πραμα βαρεθηκα να  ασχολουμαι αλλο(τελικα ειχε δικιο ο Γιαννης)
την λυση την βρηκα εδω και πολυ φθηνα http://www.easytechnology.gr/index.p...roducts_id=679

----------


## zarkinos

αυτο το ειδα και εγω!κανει  δουλεια?ειναι πολυ χαμηλη η τιμη του! αν και στην τελικη πληρωσα πολυ πιο πολλα απο 27 εβρω μεχρι τωρα.
σχετικα με τα λαθη>εμενα μου βγαζει τα ιδια λαθη ακομα και αν δεν ειναι ο προγραμματιστης συνδεδεμενος,δεν το καταλαβαινω,μηπως φταιει κατι στο προγραμμα?

----------


## navar

> αυτο το ειδα και εγω!κανει  δουλεια?ειναι πολυ χαμηλη η τιμη του! αν και στην τελικη πληρωσα πολυ πιο πολλα απο 27 εβρω μεχρι τωρα.
> σχετικα με τα λαθη>εμενα μου βγαζει τα ιδια λαθη ακομα και αν δεν ειναι ο προγραμματιστης συνδεδεμενος,δεν το καταλαβαινω,μηπως φταιει κατι στο προγραμμα?



 Σάκη και ο δικός μου τα ίδια σου κάνει η ακόμα χειρότερα πάει ? xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa

----------


## aris285

τον παρηγκηλα την παρασκευη το απογευμα και δευτερα το προι τον ειχα στα χερια μου.τον δοκιμασα και δουλευει κανονικα.
programing,verify,read,erase ολλα κανονικα, και πανω απολα ειναι USB.
Και εχει και icsp conector.

----------


## zarkinos

Κωνσταντινε και ο δικος σου κατι λεει για 27 ευρω φιλε!Μπραβο Αρη θα παραγγειλω και εγω σημερα γιατι βαρεθηκα να παλευω με τις σπαζοκεφαλιες σχεδον ενα χρονο τωρα. AVR προγραμματιζει?

----------


## navar

> Κωνσταντινε και ο δικος σου κατι λεει για 27 ευρω φιλε!Μπραβο Αρη θα παραγγειλω και εγω σημερα γιατι βαρεθηκα να παλευω με τις σπαζοκεφαλιες σχεδον ενα χρονο τωρα. AVR προγραμματιζει?



ε αφού στο είπε κάτι θα ξέρει !!!!
τώρα δεν ξέρω αν παίζει ρόλο τι τύπο μητρικής έχεις και τι τάσεις βγάζει , εγώ μόλις τον πάρω πίθσω θα τον δοκιμάσω έτσι για το γαμώτο σε εναν παλιό pentium3 μπας και δουλέψει εκεί , αλλιώς 27€ ακάθεκτος !
Σάκη για AVR υπάρχει ο USBasp που δουλέυει άψογα !
αν θέλεις τον κάνεις αν δεν σκοπέυεις να τον χρησιμοποιήσεις πολύ , σου γράφω εγώ οτι θέλεις !

----------


## aris285

> AVR προγραμματιζει?



 Οχι ειναι μονο για pic.

----------


## zarkinos

με konverter usb-rs232 θα γινει δουλεια στον jdm?
Kωσταντινε τα παλια τα pc εχουν καλυτερη ταση?εχω ενα p2 και δεν δουλευει καθολου ο jdm!

----------


## aris285

> με konverter usb-rs232 θα γινει δουλεια στον jdm?



 Τωτε ειναι που δεν προκειτε να δουλεψει.
το konverter δουλευει με 5ν απο την usb που θα βρει 13ν που θελει για πρωγραματισμο?

----------


## zarkinos

μηπως εχεις κατι υπ"οψην που να προγραμματιζει και τα δυο?

----------


## aris285

υπαρχουν παρα πολα universal programer στο ebuy αλλα δεν ξερω τι ρολο βαραει το καθενα για να σου πρωτηνω.ισως καποιος αλλος να σε βοηθησει περισοτερο
Εγω θα προτημουσα να εχω ξεχωριστους προγραματιστες για pic και avr.

----------


## vaio

τελικα το θεμα με αυτον τον programer εμεινε μετεωρο.δεν δουλευει τελικα και τον παραταμε?ειχα φτιαξει και εγω τον ιδιο και περιμενα να δω τι θα γινει αλλα τελικα απο οτι φενεται θα αγορασω και εγω τον εοιμο

----------


## vaio

αγορασα και εγβω τελικα αυτον με τα 27 ευρω και υσηχασα.μια ερωτηση ομως τα πικακια μπαινουν ολα με το πρωτο ποδι στο ενα τις θηκης ζιφ η το καθε ενα εχει τη δικη του θεση?(ειμαι αρχαριος στους μικροελεγκτες).οι οδηγιες λενε οτι μπαινουν ολα στο 1 αλλα το προγραμα που μας δινει λεει οτι αναλογα το πικακι μπαινει και σε αλλη θεση.
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## zarkinos

οταν επιλεγεις καποιον πικ σου δειχνει πως το τοποθετης δεξια στο προγραμμα του

----------

